# Evie Claire



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Evie is now 15 weeks old. She is a lovely little Chi :cloud9:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Awww what a cutie! Love her coloring.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mmmm little vanilla chi chi  So sweet.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful! Great pigment!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love her, she is just sooo sweet! I really love the light colored chis, fawn and cream, so pretty!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Missygal said:


> Awww what a cutie! Love her coloring.


thanks so much 



flippedstars said:


> Mmmm little vanilla chi chi  So sweet.


LOL! thanks Kristi-- she really does have such a sweet disposition :cloud9: 
I wish you could meet her...



nic2576 said:


> She is gorgeous!!


thanks!



Brodysmom said:


> Beautiful! Great pigment!


thanks Tracy! -- pigment? do you mean her eyeliner? 



foggy said:


> Love her, she is just sooo sweet! I really love the light colored chis, fawn and cream, so pretty!


thanks  she is the coloring of my very first Chi that I had back in the 1980's.
I just love her so much!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow. She is just stunning! :love2:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Therese I just love her she is stunning!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

awwwww she is so cute !


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful tiny girl...love her little face !!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

she is very pretty therese


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i could come over and give her a cuddle,and the others as well


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, Evie is simply beautiful! You have chosen another "winner" who is gonna give Tabitha and Jerry a run for prettiest chi in the house...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh MY!! What a cutie!! Very beautiful chi!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........She is gorgeous!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is very cute. My heart still belongs to Jerry.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Evie is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

She's adorable...!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Therese, I just love her to bits


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

love the pic so cute and yes what a great shade she is


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Evie Claire is so, SO cute. :love2: 

Curious, how do you pronounce her name? Is it a short "e" (rhymes with "heavy") or a long one? ("eeevie")


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

eeeeek! I LOVE her color!! Oh my! She is such a doll!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thank you everyone for your wonderful comments about Evie!



Tink said:


> Evie Claire is so, SO cute. :love2:
> 
> Curious, how do you pronounce her name? Is it a short "e" (rhymes with "heavy") or a long one? ("eeevie")


long one


----------

